# Garage Panels updating



## david542 (Mar 9, 2012)

When I bought this garage the main panel and sup panel looks like this.  I am changing it out to Square D Homeline.  Need adive on making right.  Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pictures are too dark to see anything.  Is it possible to repost them with the lights on or using flash on camera?


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 11, 2012)

I completely agree with kok, but am also curious as to what type of advice you are looking for.


----------



## david542 (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope these pictures are better.  The main breaker in on the right and the sub is on the left. When I take the main out should I put plywood on the 2 x 4 to screw the new panel to are I should put it like the old is?  Also The new Square D Home-line panel did not come with a main breaker.  I was told a 2 pole 100 breaker would do it however I not sure if I was told right.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 11, 2012)

A plywood backer board is fine.  However, I'd eliminate the sub panel and install a larger main panel.  The one your showing is only good for 6 circuits.  The idea is to allow for expansion.  In regards to the main breaker, 100A should be the max if you intend on installing the box shown in the pic.  What is the amp rating of the existing main?


----------



## david542 (Mar 11, 2012)

It is 2 pole 100.  The reason I panels out is because have my garage lights don't work any more and when you shut main breaker off there is sill power running to sup panel. The new panel is 125 amps.  Since I am not using the garage much I thought this panel would be fine.  Also just let you know the power running to main breaker is coming from from my barn that has a panel there.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 11, 2012)

Your terminology confused me.  The main panel is not shown in the pictures, it is in the barn.  If you turn off the panel on the right and there is still power in the box on the left then the box on the left must be attached to the LINE side (not the LOAD side) of the panel on the right or the panel on the left is powered by the panel in the barn.  This whole thing appears to be a mess and your new box will clean things up.  You will need to wire the new panel differently than these panels and/or the panel in the barn.  For the new panel, you don't require the 100A breaker and will have to keep the ground and neutral on a separate buss.


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 11, 2012)

That exposed triplex feeding the main is NOT acceptable to use that way. You need to change over to cable or conduit with appropriate conductors.


----------



## david542 (Mar 14, 2012)

The previous owner cut alot of corners when he did things so I am trying to clean up his mess and figure out what he did.  From what I can tell the power to the barn is coming from my house main panel.  The panel in the barn is an old federal pacific that has my lights and outlets on it.  The wire from panel  is going to the garage and underneath the meter that is no longer in use,  If u need pictures let me know.  Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Mar 14, 2012)

http://inspectapedia.com/fpe/schneider.htm
May want to also concider replacing the Federal main panel.
May want to consider hiring a Pro to help you get this wired right.
Cheaper in the wrong run then a burned down building or a deadly shock.


----------



## david542 (Mar 16, 2012)

I am planning on replacing both buildings in the future. As the budget allows I am planning on updating things one at a time just starting with the panel in the garage.


----------



## tolsen1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would replace with a sq D 100 amp panel


----------

